# Uber Dallas flat rate need to go back to $7



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel since I started super X in the Dallas-Fort Worth metropolitan area the flat rates have decreased to five dollars that flat rate is too low some of us drivers invest thousands of dollars to create a professional atmosphere five dollars is nothing these days how much gas will I get was five dollars no-win customers will cancel calls right before we show up and we get nothing out of that all I'm askingis to give our right back to seven dollars I feel that's fair I just don't get why they had to decrease the flat rate


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I didn't know they had flat rates in Dallas.
Please punctuate too.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

bet he means BASE rate


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Still better than rates in Tampa. We have a $4.00 base rate here!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Base Fare?

Irrelevant.

What is the Minimum Charged Fare?

Or is the Minimum Charged Fare being referred to as the Base Fare?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

There is no base for UberX currently in Dallas. The minimum fare is $4.00, plus a $1.00 safe rider fee, so the minimum charged to a passenger for a completed fare is $5.00.

The driver nets a whopping $3.20 for such a trip.

There is a link to all the current Dallas pricing, and I will post it when I have sufficient privileges to do so.

Pricing should not be a mystery to anyone in the car.


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea base rate is low and it was 5 dollars and 1 dollar safe riders fee we get non of that and that's too low do your math does not pay off


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> There is no base for UberX currently in Dallas. The minimum fare is $4.00, plus a $1.00 safe rider fee, so the minimum charged to a passenger for a completed fare is $5.00.
> 
> The driver nets a whopping $3.20 for such a trip.
> 
> ...





rjenkins said:


> There is no base for UberX currently in Dallas. The minimum fare is $4.00, plus a $1.00 safe rider fee, so the minimum charged to a passenger for a completed fare is $5.00.
> 
> The driver nets a whopping $3.20 for such a trip.
> 
> ...


It's not about pricing being a mystery it's about the low ball pricing of base fee it's nuts like if u go 10 miles to pick someone up then when u get there then they cancel and u get 3.20 if ur lucky due to some of those you get anything


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Base Fare?
> 
> Irrelevant.
> 
> ...


5 dollars is what customer Pays as minimum fair one dollar of that is the safe riders fee that make 4 dollars then after they take 20% of that u get 3.20 was it worth even starting your car and moving it lol I don't think so


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I didn't know they had flat rates in Dallas.
> Please punctuate too.


They do have flat rates in Dallas also I'll post those here in a bit


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Another uber x driver said:


> I feel since I started super X in the Dallas-Fort Worth metropolitan area the flat rates have decreased to five dollars that flat rate is too low some of us drivers invest thousands of dollars to create a professional atmosphere five dollars is nothing these days how much gas will I get was five dollars no-win customers will cancel calls right before we show up and we get nothing out of that all I'm askingis to give our right back to seven dollars I feel that's fair I just don't get why they had to decrease the flat rate


$5 dolla? OMG
Try the low base(Flat in your words) rate of $2.70 here in the Chi!


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> $5 dolla? OMG
> Try the low base(Flat in your words) rate of $2.70 here in the Chi!


That's bs all uber driver need to take off for one weekend and see how it feels to lose more money


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

https://www.uber.com/cities/dallas

try that


----------



## Another uber x driver (Nov 29, 2014)

I think all uber driver take a Friday and Saturday off and see what happens lol


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

i think read the forums more and learn more about our situation


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

There is a better link for Dallas pricing....but I still don't have privileges to post it. It's on the Texasuber site. There is a selection on the menu for "Dallas Pricing," which shows a chart for each level of service.

Flat fees are a different thing, entirely (like a set fee to the airport), and are not listed on this chart. In any case, there are no flat fees with UberX.

Semantics is what ensures that people are comparing apples to apples. Flat does not equal base, which does not equal minimum, in this world. Take care to choose the words you use, otherwise there's no real discussion.

I would cut to the chase, though, and say yes...fares are low in Dallas. VERY low for UberX drivers. I wouldn't want to try relying on it as a full-time job.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Add to that the number of drivers out there is very high. So less and less pings since I started a year ago.
Use the rider app and see for yourself


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

minimum rate in Orlando is $4, less $1=$3 less 20%=$2.40….get you some of that baby !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another uber x driver said:


> I think *all uber* *driver* take a Friday and Saturday off and see what happens lol


How would you get the word out to *all uber* *driver?*


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Dallas Pricing:

http://texasuber.com/pricing/


----------

